# S10 Engine Removal Troubles



## lifeinhd (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm trying to remove the engine from a 97 S10 in preparation for my conversion. 2.2L, 5spd, 2wd extended cab. Somehow it still seems to be attached to the tranny. I've heard reports saying the body needs to be raised to get at some of the upper bolts, but I *think* I've got them all. There aren't any bolts at the very top of the bell housing that I wouldn't be able to see from below, are there? I got two really hard-to-get bolts, one on the left and one on the right, and I thought those were the last two 

Do I also need to completely remove the engine mounts? I removed the bolts that go through them, but not the mounts themselves since they're a bit difficult to get out.

I thought this would be the easiest part of the conversion, but today will be my sixth day working on this thing. I got everything else out, just this bloody engine that's killing me!  So many people have converted S10s, surely it can't be *that* hard to pop the engine out???


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Yes they are "special"...LOL I seem to remember Ivan relating his was tough also. If he ever stops sleeping, maybe he will comment.

Miz


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

In my younger days I worked at an auto dismantlers.Sometimes a combination of tight guide pins; usually two; and galvanic corrosion between cast iron & alloy can seem like a bolt still in place. Or on some older english motors the starter bolts sometimes went through the block into the transmission. The gearbox spigot shaft does not normally seize onto the crankshaft bearing or bush. If the vehicle has been in water or near salt water these could be factors. But be sure you have removed all bolts before attempting to prise it apart


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeinhd said:


> I'm trying to remove the engine from a 97 S10 in preparation for my conversion. 2.2L, 5spd, 2wd extended cab. Somehow it still seems to be attached to the tranny. I've heard reports saying the body needs to be raised to get at some of the upper bolts, but I *think* I've got them all. There aren't any bolts at the very top of the bell housing that I wouldn't be able to see from below, are there? I got two really hard-to-get bolts, one on the left and one on the right, and I thought those were the last two
> 
> Do I also need to completely remove the engine mounts? I removed the bolts that go through them, but not the mounts themselves since they're a bit difficult to get out.
> 
> I thought this would be the easiest part of the conversion, but today will be my sixth day working on this thing. I got everything else out, just this bloody engine that's killing me!  So many people have converted S10s, surely it can't be *that* hard to pop the engine out???


 
I removed the engine and tranny in one shot, A lot easyer.

If you are looking for ideas and how to for tilt bed, check out my web site.


----------



## lifeinhd (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been using a pry bar to try and separate the two with no success. The motor doesn't even budge what I pry at the bottom like I might expect it to if there were just a single bolt left at the top. I may end up jacking the cab, as intimidating as that is :/ (the biggest job I've ever undertaken is replacing the starter in my other car. It took me six hours).


----------



## lifeinhd (Jan 10, 2009)

Ivansgarage said:


> I removed the engine and tranny in one shot, A lot easyer.
> 
> If you are looking for ideas and how to for tilt bed, check out my web site.


Tried that, my problem there was a) can't get the clutch fluid cable out and b) can't get the four bolts out from up top since I can't remove the boot because I can't get the screws out because some genius at GM decided to cover them in carpeting.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeinhd said:


> Tried that, my problem there was a) can't get the clutch fluid cable out and b) can't get the four bolts out from up top since I can't remove the boot because I can't get the screws out because some genius at GM decided to cover them in carpeting.


The way I see it, gona have to remove tranny to make adapter.
Its a lot easyer to do all that out of the truck.


----------



## lifeinhd (Jan 10, 2009)

Ivansgarage said:


> The way I see it, gona have to remove tranny to make adapter.
> Its a lot easyer to do all that out of the truck.


I had one shipped from CanEV. I'm a bit short on time and wanted motor installation to be as painless as possible. I never imagined engine removal would be a sticking point, I expected to be done in 3 days or less


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

> I expected to be done in 3 days or less


ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(sincerely)

Miz


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

If I can do it, you can do it too.  I had to disassemble the entire motor however.

3 days would be impressive. 

Look at pictures of the bolt pattern on the CanEV adapter and count the bolts you have taken out to make sure the number matches.

I didn't have to remove the cab.










(96 S10)

I don't believe that I removed the engine mounts until after the engine was removed.


----------



## lifeinhd (Jan 10, 2009)

mizlplix said:


> ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (sincerely)
> 
> Miz


I'm working 12 hour days on this, although that number includes a lot of thinking time. I would have thought 36 hours would be sufficient. I'm on winter break from college, I only have 35 days to do the conversion and today is day 6 and the engine still ain't out! 



Caps18 said:


> If I can do it, you can do it too.  I had to disassemble the entire motor however.


Looking at your picture, it sure seems I've got all the bolts. I thought there might be one at the top center I was missing, but those two at either side of the top I'm pretty sure I got. Ugh. Maybe just more prying then. Unfortunately I won't get as much time to work on it today, but we'll see....

Disassembling the engine is certainly a possibility I wouldn't be totally against. It runs strong, but it has 228k and I would only expect to get ~$100 for it. Maybe it's not worth it.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I can't remember if there are any bolts going from the other side of the motor into the transmission, or if they are all from the same side.

Also the starter (I think) needs to be removed that is under the steering wheel shaft.


----------



## lifeinhd (Jan 10, 2009)

Update: it's out! I ended up undoing both motor mounts, but that was the least of my troubles... after undoing the last transmission bolt it came right out -.-" I thought I'd got them all, but there was one last one way up on the passenger side where I just couldn't see it.

Thanks for all the help!


----------

